# Exhaust System ?



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

:willy: i am looking for a exhaust system that sounds agressive also improves hp/tq .

input is greatly needed . 

Borla , Flowmaster, Slp performance, Corsa, Magnaflow which system will do me justice?


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Quite a few posts on this actually, but I'll give my input... I've got the Corsa Sport system on my '04 goat and I love it. Nice tone, no drone.... it's perfect. I wasn't looking for a loud system, and if you are, stay away from Corsa. It's very mellow at WOT.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah...every system has it's own "character"...it's all going to be a matter of personal preference. There are sound clips of the different systems around the web. Reasearch, research, research...


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

Corsa has the oval tip, which looks the best of any system. It sounds good and has no drone.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have the slp loudmouth, it sounds great with out being to loud.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a SLP loudmouth with the SLP longtubes and I love it!!! But if you don't like loud then the corsa is the way to go, which I just happen to sell both of these so when you decide let me know and I promise you won't be able to beat my prices!!! :cheers


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I'd like to find a system halfway between the stock sound and the GHL Bullets on my Z06. Any opinions on such a system?

Are these systems being described actually cat-back systems? If I go to the trouble to change the exhaust, I'd like to have it split at the rear ('05 style). I don't know if you can buy a pre-fab cat-back and acheive that.

Please enlighten me.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

diverdan said:


> I'd like to find a system halfway between the stock sound and the GHL Bullets on my Z06. Any opinions on such a system?
> 
> Are these systems being described actually cat-back systems? If I go to the trouble to change the exhaust, I'd like to have it split at the rear ('05 style). I don't know if you can buy a pre-fab cat-back and acheive that.
> 
> Please enlighten me.


Something between stock and bullets would be the powerflow (or loudmouth2) from slp, as far as pre-fabbed.....I don't believe that it exist to convert to 05 rear fascia.... I could be wrong though. :cheers


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

Borla has a aplit rear exit cat-back system. I have had a couple of Borla exhaust systems on some older Vettes and they sound real nice. Not loud and raspy, but deep and growling.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I have a SLP loudmouth with the SLP longtubes and I love it!!! But if you don't like loud then the corsa is the way to go, which I just happen to sell both of these so when you decide let me know and I promise you won't be able to beat my prices!!! :cheers


Hey gtodealer, got any for an 05 yet? Also interested in the short throw shifter, rear sway bar with poly bushings. Please let me know as soon as possible. thx, Dave


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Hey gtodealer, got any for an 05 yet? Also interested in the short throw shifter, rear sway bar with poly bushings. Please let me know as soon as possible. thx, Dave


Exhaust so far hasn't been released by SLP, the shifters are ordered but not here yet (199.99), the sway bar and bushings I have on the wall and are 159.00 for the sway bar and 35.00 for the bushings. Let me know... :cheers


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

if i put on a set of Kooks headers W/ cats, do i need to have a new tune? I have an intake and an x pipe already.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Exhaust so far hasn't been released by SLP, the shifters are ordered but not here yet (199.99), the sway bar and bushings I have on the wall and are 159.00 for the sway bar and 35.00 for the bushings. Let me know... :cheers


Damn, i wish they'd hurry it up!!! just getting anxious!! would like to get all the parts at once, then i can installed all if it at once. do you recommend a k&n cai or the new era? i noticed the new era doesnt have the heat shield. what brand of sway bar do you carry? thx again for all your help!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTODAVE05 said:


> Damn, i wish they'd hurry it up!!! just getting anxious!! would like to get all the parts at once, then i can installed all if it at once. do you recommend a k&n cai or the new era? i noticed the new era doesnt have the heat shield. what brand of sway bar do you carry? thx again for all your help!!


Sway bar is SLP, I recommend New Era and heat soak isn't really a problem, and you're right SLP needs to hurry!!! :cheers


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Sway bar is SLP, I recommend New Era and heat soak isn't really a problem, and you're right SLP needs to hurry!!! :cheers



i dont know about that...i have a newera on my 05, i had it dynoed and the first run was 345 rwhp and 341 rwtq...2nd run, with only a minute between runs, was 339 rwhp and 328 rwtq...third run 341 rwhp and 333 rwtq. i think it was from heat soak, the first run was the coolest and the third we waited about 5 minutes or so, that being said, i ordered the Ligenfelter.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> i dont know about that...i have a newera on my 05, i had it dynoed and the first run was 345 rwhp and 341 rwtq...2nd run, with only a minute between runs, was 339 rwhp and 328 rwtq...third run 341 rwhp and 333 rwtq. i think it was from heat soak, the first run was the coolest and the third we waited about 5 minutes or so, that being said, i ordered the Ligenfelter.


You purchase two cai for a 4 h.p. loss!?!? I guess it's justifiable in a sense, I'm going by what Mike tells me, I didn't have this problem on my 04 but we havn't installed and dynoed and 05. :cheers


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> You purchase two cai for a 4 h.p. loss!?!? I guess it's justifiable in a sense, I'm going by what Mike tells me, I didn't have this problem on my 04 but we havn't installed and dynoed and 05. :cheers


there are two reasons why i bought the second intake, one and the main one is because, there is no way im gonna spend money to loose any hp. and second, is because i really wanted the Liggy... and once i saw the heat shield, i wanted to buy it...trust me, im kicking my self in the arse because i was so impulsive to by the first one i saw...thats the story of my life, when will i learn :willy:


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

I have the CORSA Sport w/oval tip on my 04 M6. And, I have the Lingenfelter CAI. I liked the exhaust a lot alone but the combination is great. As others have said, 0 drone but healthy sound. It burbles in between every shift and backing down in 3rd gear for a corner sounds a bit intimidating (strong burble, popping.....). I love the sounds. We are partial to CORSA for their sound, build quality, etc. Our son has one on his 04 Silverado and my best friend on his C6. We are all very pleased. But, in the end it is personal taste of sound, etc.


----------



## GTObsessor (Apr 22, 2005)

> I have the CORSA Sport w/oval tip on my 04 M6. And, I have the Lingenfelter CAI. I liked the exhaust a lot alone but the combination is great.


How is your horsepower after the mods? Have you seen any better fuel efficiency? Also, have you dynoed it yet?


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

SLP LT headers and high flow cats with the K&N CAI and RK Sport Ram Air hood. What a different sound and you can feel a diff. in the power.....


----------



## GTObsessor (Apr 22, 2005)

> SLP LT headers and high flow cats with the K&N CAI and RK Sport Ram Air hood. What a different sound and you can feel a diff. in the power.....


Yah.. but the only problem with that is the hood will cost you more than the headers and CAI together..


----------

